# Glasgow Premium Service Centre Experience -- ILR



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello All,

I thought I'd post my experience getting ILR at the Glasgow Premium Service Centre in the event it might help others.

After the hellish wait in 2013 my husband and I experienced with our postal FLR(M), we decided to go Premium.

My BRP was due to expire on the 28th of March, 2015. On the 11th of March, I booked, online, an appointment slot for the 25th of March at 8:30 am. I paid online and printed out the payment proof sheet, which you must bring with you.

If you have your copy of the fiancée visa application, it makes filling out SET(M) easier. Take frequent breaks and stretch to avoid the neck/backache I got by filling the form out in one fell swoop.

What I photocopied: my husband's and my passports' front pages, our wedding certificate, his and my previous (to other people) divorce certificates, and the Life in the UK pass letter. Mark the copy of the pass letter (especially if it is a color copy) "Copy".

I organized everything into clear plastic folders and labeled them, e.g. "Passports and Copies" "Wedding Certificate and Copy, Divorce Certificates and Copies" "Life in the UK Test Pass and Copy" "My Bank Statements" "Spouse's Bank Statements" "Proof of Co-Habitation" "Employment Proof" and so on.

We stayed in downtown Glasgow, near the theater district. The Premium Service Centre is about a 15 minute taxi ride from that area.

The cab dropped us off in front of a buzzer system. I announced I had an 8:30 appointment, and was told to walk along until we reached a gate. I was met by a guard, who let me into the building. We handed over our passports and went through an airport-style security (except you keep your coat or jacket on.)

Then we went into the waiting area, and I was given a number. You keep this with you at all times.

When my number was called, my husband and I went to the alloted desk. The gentleman asked for our passports, then the proof of payment pages. He inspected the ID-style photos you have to provide, asked for my LIUK test pass, and looked through the application. He said it looked very good and noticed, in a complimentary way, my OCD. We were asked to be seated in the waiting area.

There is a LCD screen that informs you of the status of how your application is progressing.

After a short wait, I was called for biometrics. You get fingerprinted, and a photo taken. (If you are in any way vain in the slightest, note, there is no mirror.)

I was called again because in a previous application, somehow my birthdate was incorrect (I think on my fiancée visa.) I confirmed my correct birthdate, which was further confirmed by my passport, and was asked to wait again.

I was called again... and told i had been granted ILR. I was shocked how rapidly this happened, and the officer told me it was because everything was very well organized.

What they kept: my BRP, copies of my and my husband's passport, the copy of the wedding certificate, the copies of my husband's previous marriages dissolutions copies, the copy of my previous divorce certificate, and the copy of the LIUK test pass letter.

The whole experience took less than two hours. Everyone was extremely professional, friendly, and courteous.

There is a little café across the street that sells a delicious Scottish treat called a bridie. I highly recommend them, and tucked into mine very hungrily, having been too stressed to eat breakfast before.

Finally, my BRP arrived two days later. You need ID for the courier to release it to you.

I hope this information can help anyone, and good luck!

NYer in Britain


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Quick Postscript to Glasgow Premium Service Centre Experience*

As my wise husband pointed out, if you take a taxi to the Premium Service Centre, make sure you get the taxi's telephone number to take you back to wherever you need.

Not many passing taxis in that area!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

NewYorkerinBritain said:


> As my wise husband pointed out, if you take a taxi to the Premium Service Centre, make sure you get the taxi's telephone number to take you back to wherever you need.
> 
> Not many passing taxis in that area!


Well, when I apply for my ILR 10 years ago, I also used the Glasgow Premium Service Centre. I manage to get to the centre by using the Glasgow Subway - alighted at Cessnock station and the walk only takes about 10 mins.


----------

